# MY 1ST REDNOSE



## Red_Nose09 (Apr 6, 2009)

*I purchased my 1st pit about 8 months ago but didn't know too much about the breed. Now after doing research I have a better understanding of pitbulls and hope to start my own kennels one day....I recently got her regestered with this low promoted kennel called continental kennel club (CKC) because the dam wasn't regestered. Now I want to know her bloodline but don't know how to find it. I know she is some kinda watchdog, a gatormouth, and has game in her bloodline but I know that it gets deeper than that and would like to find out how to retrieve this information so if you could help me it would be greatly appreciated*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Unfortunately a quality breeder would never bother with 1) a dog without papers or 2) a CKC registered dog the CKC will put anything you want on those papers so there's really no guarantee that you have a gator whatchamacallit... if you're interested in starting a kennel there are many great threads on here that will guide you in the right direction. Towards the top of the page in the blue bar there is a Search Option that you can use. IMO this site has the most valuable advice that you can find... more rock solid than your "google"!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh and by the way... Gatormouth and Watchdog generally tend to be Back yard breeder's clutch to a name to sell some pups.


----------



## Red_Nose09 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok...so is there any other way that I can register her that is more respected


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

not unless her parents were registered, i believe.....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Neither ADBA or UKC will accept ckc paperwork. Its a crap registry. You will not be able to trace bloodline since one of the parents was not registered, if the father was registered with UKC or ADBA then you can get the sire side but you will never be able to know the dams since there where no papers on the dog. 

Sorry if that puts damper on things for you but now that you are here you can gain more knowledge and spot good breeders fromt he bad ones for future reference.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

take the advice given here and enjoy your pup as a great friend and pet, keep doing some research you will learn more and more everyday and maybe in 10yrs or so you might have learned enought to start your own kennel 

and by the way im not trying to be ruded but its better to know what your getting yourself into then to risk being another BYB and doing more damage to the breed we all love so much 

good luck post some pics


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

I totally agree only breed if you have a purpose. if you were to breed your dog I would see a thread about the exact conformation of these dogs. you know take pictures from the front and sides and draw the lines to check for exact conformation. do a temperment test etc. 

If after all that you find that your dog is an EXCELLENT quality APBT. Basically an ideal specimen. Then if your registered W CKC Go and compete in shows, or put on your own shows. Prove to others that your dog has the desired traits in it to warrant breeding and asking money for the pups. 

Basicaly the records of the dog start w you so you will be the one creating the legend behind the blood. I suggest years of study and competition and stuff before even attempting such a thing. but its not impossible. if you stay w CKC registered dogs the percieved value will be less so its not the ideal route.

after you learn more you will understand what you should do. either you will truly identify with the dogmen and women of the breed or you wont. and you will still have an awesome pet either way I hope


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

has anyone heard of WORLD KENNEL CLUB? WKC?? Not worldwide kennel club, just WORLD KENNEL CLUB


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well u def came to the right place to learn. welcome!

as for ur pup, being that the dam was not registered u will not be able to find an accurate background on ur pup. but if u aren interested in really becoming a reputable breeder, i suggest getin ur pup spayed/nuetered, hitting up some shows that UKC and ADBA have going on in ur area, talk to ppl and just absorb all the info the give u... after u thnk ur sick of hearing it all (hehe) maybe pick up a registered pooch with the lines u desire.... 

there is alot at stake with this breed so starting a kennel the right way is crucial. anyway, there are ALOT of knowledgable ppl on this forum, so i say stay a while, and dig around, ask tons a questions... 

good luck keep up posted


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

so who just gave me bad rep? thats messed up


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Staffy Daddy, I have never heard of WKC. It's probably not a trusted registry since I haven't heard mention of it, but who knows, maybe someone else will know better.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I could create a kennel club in my garage if I wanted to and charge people $50 a pop for papers and call it "The Best Kennel Club Ever". lol

Just do you research and ask around. There are a lot of crap kennel clubs out there that will happily take your money.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I could create a kennel club in my garage if I wanted to and charge people $50 a pop for papers and call it "T*he Best Kennel Club Ever"*. lol
> 
> Just do you research and ask around. There are a lot of crap kennel clubs out there that will happily take your money.


actually that name is already taken....lol jk


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well the reason i ask is because my pup is papered through world kennel club in oklahoma city. they actually require your dogs to come in to meet conformation standards and chino's sire champy and his father were registered there, so he is the third in the blood line. I know it's not as prestigious as the AKC ADBA or UKC but Champy's sire was a blue registered in the ADBA and AKC. The reason Champy's not is because his dam was not a registered dog. Both of her parents were.. It's complicated, but I have seen three generations and they are all mild tempered and very intelligent.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

a buddy of mine just got a dog that is registered with the AADR. Anyone ever heard of this registry? I told him he probably got a BYB pup but he doesn't care its just his pet


----------

